# some products for acne



## makeupilove (Jul 12, 2016)

I cant handle this anymore.

I bought the la roche posay effaclar a.i.

Its my last chance.

I have tried everything.

Recommend to me some good products THAT WORKED for you.

And I can find them online (international shipping because I live in Greece)

No matter the price.

Im desperate.

I have combo to oily skin...some breakouts on my chin and jaw area lately ,redness from old spots,oilyness of course mostly on the t zone (forehead) and large pores.

Im sick of it.

Makeup is not the case for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Have you tried Clinique? Their 3-step system? Or clarins skin care products for oily skin? Do you have those lines available in Greece? I used both when I had acne when I was younger and they made a huge difference in my skin. I liked both brands but I think I preferred Clarins for their scent. The key is not to over dry the skin or it will make things worse. Only wash it once a day and other times use wipes to cleanse if you need to. Neutrogena makeup removed wipes are the best. I have a sensitive combo skin and have not gotten breakouts from the Neutrogena wipes.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes we have clinique and clarins.

No i havent tried clinique.

So...if its better i will go to buy clarins.

I dont know what to do reija.

Its itching.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 12, 2016)

Its right now.


----------



## PinkGlamour (Jul 12, 2016)

I also recommend Clinique, in particular the Anti-blemish Solution version. 

That's one of the foundations i'm currently using at the moment for similar reasons as yourself and find it great for acne in many ways.

It gives great coverage over acne almost full but you can build it up by layering it if required, its lightweight and is supposed to have certain properties (from what they claim) within it to help prevent further breakouts and is also great for oily/combo skin.. wouldn't say it's to good for dry skin types though like myself which is why i'm trying other brands, so all in all i'd say its all around great for what your needing it for as it worked for me and still does, just a pitty my skins dry.

Hope this helps also.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank u very much.

Not very interested for makeup.

I rarely put foundation.

I use to to my eye makeup everyday.

I want skincare products.

The clinique one??? Ok... tomorow i will buy it and post


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 12, 2016)

Guys!!!! Is this it????

What to buy?? All three of them??


----------



## PinkGlamour (Jul 12, 2016)

Aah i see!

Hmm.. for skin care id recommend using a AHA peel product (no more than around 10% IMO) or a good exfoliator like the micro-dermabrasion version as part of your weekly routine. Lets say no more than twice a week at the most as over using them can damage the skin.

These are great for helping to kill the bacteria that builds on your skin (which causes acne) and also provides a better skin texture.

Ones i've previously and currently use/d are ones like No.7 Micro-Dermabrasion etc


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 12, 2016)

I dont think i can find no7 in greece.

Any other brands for aha peels??


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> Guys!!!! Is this it????
> 
> What to buy?? All three of them??
> 
> ...


Yes all three


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Reija i need aha peels. Scrubs with particles irritates my acne.

Can u send a link?


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

I will do everything.

I will buy all these

Ok so the cleanser the lotion and the regular moist by clinique.

+the korres you will send me the link to buy.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Here is the link to the Korres peel. It's expensive though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Maybe cheaper there where you live since this is a brand from Greece?

http://www.sephora.com/wild-rose-vitamin-c-petal-peel-P395719?skuId=1702802&amp;icid2=products%20grid395719


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Caudalie has a peel too. Can you get the french Caudalie brand there? It's a good brand.

Here is the link to the peel

http://www.sephora.com/glycolic-peel-P395618?skuId=1698026&amp;icid2=products%20grid395618

and they have a great detox mask for clearing pores

http://www.sephora.com/instant-detox-mask-P395615?skuId=1698018&amp;icid2=products%20grid395615

Here is a link to Caudalie's website (this is a link to the US version but they have an international one too)

https://us.caudalie.com/


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes we have caudalie. Let me check the others.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> Here is the link to the Korres peel. It's expensive though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe cheaper there where you live since this is a brand from Greece?
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/wild-rose-vitamin-c-petal-peel-P395719?skuId=1702802&amp;icid2=products%20grid395719


Ιt seems korres has it exclusively in the us.

We have an aha cream 10% ita not the petal peel. And its 16 euros here. Not too bad for this type of product


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Btw 16 euros is 17.7 us dollars.

The glycolic peel mask by caudalie is 13 euros for 75 ml. Which is again a fair price.

The mask is 13 also.

Its like bentonite clay? Cause i use this natural 2 a week.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes it's like betonite clay and you can use it 1-2 a week and see how your skin responds.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

I use pure clay with dry yeast and water 2 times a week already.

I also use turmeric mask with plain water.

But... i wasnt so consistent.

I have to do sth drastic to see a good result.

So i need at least one strong product.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Is bha more suitable for me than aha??

I think ahas are for wrinkles and fight the surface of the skin.

The bha is actually salicylic. Hm i dont know.

Bha is more strong and im afraid i have sensitive skin.

But as long as its 5 or 10 percent i think i can hamdle it better.

I dont know it will be the first timw using aha and bha.

I have no experience with them.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes BHA whould be better for your skin @makeupilove. Here is a great article on the differences from Paula's Choice. She does a lot of research with skin care ingredients although she does have her own line too.

http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/anti-aging/_/how-to-exfoliate-skin


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Paulas choice too exp for me.

I will searxh some bha then.

Oe give me some of yours recommenation


----------



## PinkGlamour (Jul 13, 2016)

I haven't tried bha's, only aha's so cant really comment on behalf of that kind of product.

But one thing i'd suggest is, if you do have sensitive skin then i'd start off with a 5% peel and then if you've been fine using that without any complications then you can move to the 10% peels.

It's about starting off slowly to see how your skin reacts, in my case i have fairly sensitive skin to a certain level but i wouldn't say it totally reacts to things, just gets a tiny bit stingy with certain products from time to time. Although, when i started using the AHA peels for the first time i was determined to see if it helped my acne and therefore started straight with the 10% (little naughty jumping right in there but i think i know my skin quite well in terms of knowning whether it will like it or not), which actually turned out to be fine with no reaction or problems.

Another brand which i'll probably try next for an AHA peel is one called Paulas Choice, which is what is quite highly rated here in the UK. (I had already bought another brand before i noticed this brand was ment to be good. Late research)... 

Also just to mention about exfoliators, although i know you say they irritate your acne.. you could try one's with certain things in them (the bits that actually do the scrubbing), so for instance you can get one's with rubber beads in that are from natural sources so are more gentle on the skin, pretty sure the one i'm thinking of is from Clarins.

P.s sorry for the long message, once i get started on these subjects i'm off! lol


----------



## PinkGlamour (Jul 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> Yes BHA whould be better for your skin @makeupilove. Here is a great article on the differences from Paula's Choice. She does a lot of research with skin care ingredients although she does have her own line too.
> 
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/anti-aging/_/how-to-exfoliate-skin


 Just seen this after i posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah that's supposed to be a really good brand.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello pinkglamour. Oh no dont bother for the long posts.its fine for me.

The bha is more suitable for acne. Why did u try ahas first...?

I havent tried both and i dont have an opinion.

I want something light of course to see how my skin is reacting.

The thing is that i need a mask or a lotion to be more gentle and not stay on the skin for a long time because im afraid of irritation.

For example i cant have a bha cream overnight and be cool the other morning. I dont want ro be surprised by bad results.

I want a mask which i can apply and leave from 5 to 10 minutes max and ontrol the damage on my skin.

Yes im very sensitive.

I dont specifically need a treatment as I see on the internet,like little harsh bottles which are frosting the skin and have an awful result.

I can have for example something to use instead of regular scrubbing BECAUSE EVERY SINGLE scrub that i have used with particleas breaks me out. I have tried natural with cucumber and aloe vera or big particles with olive seeds and such.

The big particles ELONGATED MY PORES.LARGENED. sorry for my english..,you are english. :/

So i dont trust scrubs. When i do it my skin gets worse ..even more pimples than before.

So...a mask or a lotion with little percent it would be nice.

Just to see a better skin texture...improve my pores and redness.also my redness from old spots.

Lately i have little tiny marks maybe from a cream thats too hydrating for me and maybe clogged my pores.

I want a clear skin. Normal and unclogged.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

I just bought these.

The market was disappointing.

The girls at sephora didnt even have a clue about bha.

They told i should take the pills.

I searched for clarins also..didnt find anything but products for wrinkles.

My world is now collapsed.


----------



## PinkGlamour (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah them Clinque one's look fit for purpose, there the anti blemish ones also which should really help.

Whats the other sachets, facemasks from what i can kinda see?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You'll have to give us an update and let us know how you get on with it all once youve been using it for a while!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

I bought these two by clinique as they didnt have anything other proper.

The othe range with the coloured bottles was not suitable for my skin,the lady said.

She said the antiblemiah range ia for me and i bought it. I looked for clarins also but they didnt have anything.

They werent so helpful at the store :/

Anyway,i hope these 2 products will help me. I didnt buy the cleanser because i found this wasnt necessary. Maybe ive done wrong who knows.

Maybe this is crap as the laroche posay effaclar ai targeted which fucked up my skin.

All those freaking money for nothing.

I hated la roche posay after that.

Huge breakout.oh my god. I will go to see a doctor tomorrow. Its pretty bad.

A new doctor my mum knows.

Hope everythings gonna be fine soon with my fucked up skin.

Im not going to give up exercise (freeletics) i want to lose weight and i almost have started. I wash my face after exercise.

Oh my god.

Oh nothing.the little sachets its for pleasure. Nothing targeted for acne.

Have tried the propolis before its my hero.

The orange i have never tried.

The one from vichy is new here and it has aha inside.

I saw it from a friend and i wanted to try (days ago)


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

Im not feeling okay by the way.

I had sone spots that i wanted to fight but afte i bought this fucking la roche posay my acne get worse.

I dont know the reason WHY

it supposed to be for fucking sensitive skin.

I feel like it clogged my pores and i have a lot of huge bumps theyre about to explode and tgey hurt.

I never experienced it before.

I bought it no long ago.maybe 8 days or sth. I hate it.

I read comments and someone said at first it gives u sone breakouts but then u see a major difference as far as pimples and skin quality.

I refyse to continue using it.

Wasted money and i dont have any close friend or relative with acne problems.

W a s t e o f m o n e y.

It was on discount ok i paid 8 euros fror this crap 15ml la roche and ok....i wish i had bought a few of these sachets which i know give good results to my skin (propolis).


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2016)

So sorry you are having to go through all that @makeupilove. The problem with breakouts is that one product can make things worse and then it will take some time for your skin to heal. Just stay patient. If a product is giving you breakouts, I would stop using it. What moisturizer are you using? It's important to moisturize your skin even if you get breakouts. Over drying the skin can lead to more breakouts. The clinique products hopefully will help you in the meantime. You want to use a moisturizer with them though because the cleanser and the toner can be drying because they are clearing your pores.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

I dony even use now.

The clinique is a moisturizer or not?

Its the cream and the moist??

I cant say something. Everythings gonna be "fine" at the end.

We cant be like this because of bad stuff in our lifes. Sometimes its hard. We only live once so we muat try our bests to keep our heads up high.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry edit. Its the lotion and the cream???


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

I will go to sleep now.

Lets ignore that thread of me blabbing and screwing.

Gnight!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2016)

lotion or cream either one. You just need a moisturizing lotion or cream made for your skin type (breakout prone. The Clinique is good. Have a good night!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 15, 2016)

PinkGlamour said:


> Yeah them Clinque one's look fit for purpose, there the anti blemish ones also which should really help.
> 
> Whats the other sachets, facemasks from what i can kinda see?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You'll have to give us an update and let us know how you get on with it all once youve been using it for a while!


I willlove you forever if the ANTIBLEMISH range work.


----------



## aeraono (Jul 15, 2016)

For me, cleaning up my diet helped a lot. I also lean towards kbeauty skincare as they seem more gentle. I really like the Cosrx Pimple pad.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh oh oh hold on. What these products are? Never heard of! Thank you i will do my research. I have so many products though.

Oh by the way im vegan with a plant based diet.

Probably the effaclar a.i. made the damage and not my diet. What probably,its definitely.

Also I wanted to say that maybe gluten in my bread ,spaggheti and rice have a little role here too.

What do u think?


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 15, 2016)

When my acne will calm down a little bit (22 days from now)

I will buy the paulas choice


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Gluten is said to be linked to acne on some people so it's worth trying. Also excess carbohydrates and especially sugar can cause problems. You want to make sure you get enough protein. I personally like the paleo diet but I do eat rice, full fat dairy products ( I tried plant based and it didn't work for me) and gluten free cookies sometimes. I have a really bad sweet tooth so I have to careful with sugar but I've noticed as long as I get enough protein, I don't get the sugar cravings. I had to go gluten free a few years ago due to medical problems and it helped my skin too. My psoriasis went away.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh I cant believe it. My mum has psoriasis and I have to tell her this!

Because im not eating meat dairy and eggs,my diet is already "restricted".

Legumes rice pasta potatoes and veggies. If I cut the gluten whats left to eat?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My blood test results are great btw.

So... Im thinking of replacing the white bread and rice,to whole wheat!!

And the white pasta from grain,to actually corn.

I eat bread and its my fav food...maybe I didnt know what is causing me. I will have to try it for a few days and see results.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

P.s. dairy breaks out my skin like hell. Thats why I went vegan

If I was eating dairy the whole situation would be even worse. Anyway,I have to be be careful since I have acne prone skin.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> Because im not eating meat dairy and eggs,my diet is already "restricted". Legumes rice pasta potatoes and veggies. If I cut the gluten whats left to eat?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> My blood test results are great btw. So... Im thinking of replacing the white bread and rice,to whole wheat!! And the white pasta from grain,to actually corn. I eat bread and its my fav food...maybe I didnt know what is causing me. I will have to try it for a few days and see results.


Can you eat fish or seafood in general? It would be a really good source of protein and healthy fats for your skin. The problem with today's food is the excess omega 6 that we get from eating industrialized food, seafood is a natural source of omega 3 fatty acids which are so important and really good for the skin. If you can't eat fish, you can take fish oil supplements. I was just thinking how heavenly all the seafood is over there in Greece and the quality of food in general compared to here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I miss traveling to Greece. The last time I was there I was a teenager so that was very long time ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

Ooooh I wish I can see you in Greece someday!!

No im not eating fish. When youre vegan you dont consume any animal product.

I heard nuts and oils cause acne too.

But,you know,its not the same for everyone. Same as gluten.

Yes the quality is nice. In our restaurants especially those which are near the sea its fresh and great.

But you know,everything that's fried or process is bas everywhere.

Im not consuming those,only rarely(process food like chips etc) .


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

When I was a teenager I was getting spirulina for my final &amp; important results. I remember they were giving me so much energy because I was like a zombie due to countless hours of studying.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

Exams* not results.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2016)

I eat nuts quite a bit for protein and they seem be ok with me. Like you said @@makeupilove what is there to eat if you don't eat bread?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Diets are so hard because what works for one person might not work for another. Hope you find what works for you.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

Im pretty sure I can find it.

A few tests here an there and ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 18, 2016)

It looks bad...but it was worse.

Clinique seems to helps!!esepecailly the lotion which has alchocol and disinfects by skin.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 18, 2016)

This vichy mask with aha,I finished the 2 sachets, it absorbed from my nose and forrhead,I left it foe only 5 minutes as it says.

I dont know why it absorbed!

Btw it gave me super brightness!

Recommended mask for sure!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 18, 2016)

Grains (both gluten-containing and non-gluten) and sugar should be avoided if you struggle with acne

Gluten may make your gut more permeable, which allows proteins to get into your bloodstream that would otherwise have been excluded, sensitizing your immune system and promoting inflammation, which can lead to acne

When you eat starchy carbs, grains, and sugar/fructose, it causes a surge of insulin and insulin-like growth factor called IGF-1 in your body

This surge can lead to an excess of male hormones, which cause your pores to secrete sebum, a greasy substance that attracts acne-promoting bacteria

Elevated IGF-1 also causes skin cells known as keratinocytes to multiply, a process that is also associated with acne


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 18, 2016)

"A person who is gluten intolerant cannot digest gluten, so the body will not recognize it when it is eaten and therefore treats it as a foreign body when trying to digest it.

Because the body of a gluten intolerant person cannot process gluten properly, the small intestines become damaged slowly over time causing digestive issues. The gluten intolerance can produce other symptoms and push the toxins through the skin such as acne."

Since gluten sensitivity is so pervasive anyway, it would make loads of sense to try a gluten-free diet for one month and see if your acne or any other health symptoms improve. This shouldn't be too difficult if you are already implementing a low-grain or no-grain diet, which minimizes sources of gluten.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 18, 2016)

I highly recommend going gluten free and see how it goes. I know of someone who used to break out a lot and she stopped gluten. Her skin got so much better.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 19, 2016)

Im in my 2nd day!!!! The first was not cometely g free but i will DO this!!!

My skin deserves better!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 20, 2016)

I dont consume gluten 3rd day now.

Im at dermatologist now...waiting...


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 20, 2016)

Ηello!!!! I finally visited doctor!!!

This is my prescription!!

She said food has nothing to do with acne!!!!!!!

Ughhh...this was disappointing!!!

So...if you like see what she gave me.

Doctors writing.always so confusing haha


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh and guys..this new doctor (mums friend) when she saw me and was examining my face..she said that if i wanted to remove some little hair on my chin.(free) .

With -20degree air


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 27, 2016)

Update for 2 clinique antiblemish solutions products.

Since I use them for a while now I would like to give my feedback here.

The lotion does great job if you have aggressive pimples itciness and redness. What it does to the pimples is that it shrinks them to smaller and drier.it takes away a nice amount of redness and the best of all,it reduces the appearance of big pores. It surely does!! Recommended product for sure.

The cream all over treatment,its very lightweight,in fact its like water ,i have never tried so watery cream before. Its so suitable for oily skin. It doeasnt clog your pores for sure.

Its hydration is nice for oily skin.not greasy not oily. It gives a nice treat to the skin. Its very nice using after the lotion(which is drying).

Thats it.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh tommorow I will have my makeup at sephora!!!yayy


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 4, 2016)

I couldnt do gluten free diet. The dermatologist said i can eat whatever i want so i stop trying.

This is my face right now.

I take medication (azithromycin) and epiduo gel.


This picture is today.

I somewhere read about low g.i. food. They help with acne.


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 4, 2016)

I dont do a specific diet to fight acne. I just eat what i want.(im vegan).

But i dont think meds have made a big improvement to my skin.

I should call my doctor some day. Yo say to her that im not happy with the results. Although the cream is good.


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 6, 2016)

Update.today!


----------



## PinkStar03 (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you ever tried fish oil? If you know you are not allergic or anything I would highly recommend this, Since i have taken fish oil , the Dr. Tobias Optimum Omega 3 Fish oil dietary supplement, it has improved the look of my skin 100%! I don't break out as often or as bad anymore, it makes my skin smoother and less dry, and it also improves hair and nails so its pretty much all round a pretty great product! It has many other benefits as well so i think its worth a try. The combination of taking these daily and increasing your water intake, i would be surprised if you did not show any signs of improvement! Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 14, 2016)

I dont see improvement. My doctor doesnt know what its going on. On wednesday I will visit her. She will be disappointed I guess. I am.


----------



## PinkStar03 (Aug 14, 2016)

why will she be disappointed? what has she told you to do since your last visit? Can't be disappointed when you are unaware what your body is doing, that is out of your control and not your fault. Has your dermatologist prescribed medications that have not worked either?  Stress can be a very big trigger if its not like cystic acne. I'm just curious and highly interested because i almost had to go to the doctors years ago for my acne but once i got on birth control it helped control the breakouts and with me taking fish oil and drinking more water daily, ive been pretty satisfied. Have you had any recent changes in medications in general? There can be tons of causes, i hope they help you Wednesday! Keep me posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 14, 2016)

Ηello. Ive tried everything nothing worked. This is my last change and if this doesnt work i will go straight to a fully raw vegan lifestyle just to extirpate the problem for ever. But i was lazy and i accepted the suggestion to take pills i thought it was easy and quick but no.

One month now..no improvement.

Never again.

I was always against pills and i thought i could give it a try finally. Theyre useless for me. I will go the natural way. Detox!!!


----------



## PinkStar03 (Aug 14, 2016)

o wow, sounds like you have had quite the journey.  Well idk how familiar you are with youtube, but there is this lovely beauty guru under iheartmakeup92 who dealt with really bad acne.She used to cover it up all the time with just make up but then she found her way of curing her troubles so maybe if you ever find yourself with time, might wanna check her out and see what all she tried and maybe see if any of her ideas would be something you'd like to try if you have not already. Try lookin her up and search how i cured my acne and her videos should pop right up. Anything is worth a shot, hope this will help! Keep your head up, your cure is out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 14, 2016)

Ι will cure myself and be my own doctor. Hey i ll check thanks!!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 14, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vcuywP-Odvs

What a cute person. !! Relaxing voice.


----------



## PinkStar03 (Aug 14, 2016)

Aww anytime chica!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh thank you bery much guys!!!

I will have to check if its available here thank youuu


----------



## Peenionved (Aug 16, 2016)

Susan thank you very much. I am going to check it out!


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 3, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> Oh thank you bery much guys!!!
> 
> I will have to check if its available here thank youuu


I don't know if you are still searching for the answer to your acne problems but I came across this website that may be of some help : https://draxe.com/essential-oils-for-acne/ . I know when my kids went through a stage of having acne I used tea tree oil one drop on a cottonwool bud applied to the acne spot - make sure you use a clean bud for each spot. It seemed to work for them, hope it works for you. When I have an acne spot these days I use jojoba oil (it is an ingredient in the Monsia Skincare line that I use) and I know my skin likes it. I hope you manage to conquer your acne problem soon.


----------



## Mayu Uehara (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm having many acne in my back. So now, I'm using "BODY-SHOP's Skin Clearing Body Wash". It will be effect to acne are going to die. And also I'm using "Hatomugi Face Lotion" on my face. My face have not any acne cuz probably I keep using the one so long time. it made by Japanese company. If you want to get the one, you can get it from Amazon. I recommend the face lotion cuz it has not oil and people who have sensitive skin can use it. I think there begin to exert there's effect. (I use "Body shop's item" since 1 month ago and "face lotion" are since 5 years ago.)


----------



## emmiMUA (Dec 6, 2016)

Try using NOTHING!!! this may sound funny but cheap (and even expensive) products mostly just clog up pores. I know there are some products that definitely work but try for 1-3 weeks only washing your face with water. If you are too uncomfortable with using nothing try using products from the brand Sensè, this brand really works to cure my acne. I have/had a routine that completely cleared my face of acne.

week 1- use only water to wash face 3 times a day

week 2- start to introduce the sensè toner

week 3- keep only using sensè toner and water

week 4- start to introduce sensè cleanser

week 5- start to use sensè rice bran polisher and face perfecting serum

continue using these products everyday, if i skip a day pimples and acne start to come back.

these products are quite expensive but they really do work. after introducing them to many people they all still use them. They work miracles!!! THEY ALSO DO NOT CONTAIN ANY CHEMICLES!!!! YAY!


----------



## blackjackky (Feb 9, 2017)

Beside these priducts,I think watch your diet, exercises everyday,is also important.


----------



## DestineeMurphy (Nov 6, 2017)

You must have heard that "Our skin is totally a reflection of our internal health!". Let me make you aware about the reason behind severe acne breakouts. It is due to the lack of Vitamin B5 in your body. Consuming it in sufficient amount will help in controlling acne and scars. It is also the best method for excess sebum control.
You can also take the oral dosage of Vitamin B5(Pantothenic Acid).
I hope this will work!


----------



## Terry Carrico (Feb 9, 2018)

You can try Revitol Acnezine cream from revitol dot us is an ultimate breakthrough product that helps you get rid of that unsightly acne. Most of the acne treatments work from outside only, but, Revitol Acnezine works at a deeper level to eliminate the root cause. It works faster than any other acne cream available and leaves no negative side effects. Its a must try


----------

